# Got my new pigeon and be careful who you help ....they just might be a hunter!!!!!



## KO Loft (Jul 1, 2007)

I finally got a companion for my injured bird KILLER (AS IN LADY KILLER UNTIL I FIND OUT HE WAS A SHE LOL). found him in a shelter and drove hour to rescue him. he did not have much time left so i rescued him from death row. He was an unreleasable homer the original owner did not want and did not care what happened to the bird. THey did a background check on me and with my past loft experience it was determined that I knew more about the bird then the staff. the first thing i told him was that he had a lice infestation and treated him on the spot lol. It kind of sold them on me. 

What I know though now is that the staff was lucky i got him rather than a hunter. This is the time when hunters look to get all those extra birds and will use them to train their new puppys guys. At the local feed store I go to here most of the bird fanciers are deceased and the only people that purchase pigeon food are bird dog hunters. Be careful people when helping on this site. One of the guys was in the store said he poses as a fancier and gets birds from "DO GOODERS" (his word) and uses them to train his birds. I did not know this the first time i talked with him but sensed something was not up when he described his loft and the size dimensions and training he stated he followed did not make sense. Realized he was a (insert curse word here) when I asked him if he ever raced Jacobins and he said yes. I stopped talking to him after that. I overheard him saying he got most of his words from a guy who was looking for a good home for his birds. He said the guy was such a do gooder he GAVE them to him. He was telling another guy at the feed store that there are even websites that help people find birds. 

I have kept pigeons, dogs, fish, and other pets and use one pet to train another. People be careful out there. On craigslist they started to tell people to charge to keep people from using your pet for food for another (think your lovable bunny being fed to a guys snake). I love you guys and believe most of you have your heart in the right place but In my profession as an attorney I have come to realize it is people like us who end up helping those that sometimes should not be helped. I do I know this lol helped a person with a case pro bono because they were broke and they make more money than I have made in two years. lol


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks for sharing. I'm always suspicious of new members that post wanting free birds or to offer a good home to pigeons another doesn't want. I've found that it's not unusual for those people to want the pigeons to train dogs. It always surprises me when members here are so free to offer birds up without question. 

I have some pigeons here that are former victims of dog training. The saddest is a little hen that is missing one eye. She can no longer fly because someone cut off half of her wing, probably to keep her from getting away from the dog or dogs.Imagine how that felt?!


----------



## GingerPigeon (May 22, 2011)

I can't imagine how anyone can do those things.so sad.


----------



## KO Loft (Jul 1, 2007)

i saw an ad at the feed store that had birds for sale. when i went there it was from a dog bird trainer. sad


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for the reminder KO Loft, but unfortunately there are too many that don't give a darn about the well being of an animal.......................just what that animal can do for them. These are usually the same people who also don't have many feelings about others either. Doesn't say much good about the human race, does it? But thanks for posting it, as some trusting people may have their eyes opened.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

By the way, congrats on finally getting a companion for your Pij! That's great! How are they getting on?


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

Not being a hunter myself,I have a question. What is it these dog trainers do with the pigeons? Do they release them and then shoot them so the dogs will retrieve them? Or do they clip their wings and let them go in the brush so the dogs learn tp point? I know when I was a kid growing up that I enjoyed hunting but as I got older the idea of killing a living animal just for sport was not for me. Im not anti hunting because I have seen what over population of deer and other critters can lead to but its just not something that is in my blood. Anymore if I run over a rabbit or squrriel by accident it ruins my day.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Depends. Some are planted in the grass to be flushed out by the dog. Dog isn't supposed the injure the bird, but the dogs _are_ being trained, so birds do get injured and even killed in the process. Even if the bird isn't grabbed by a dog, imagine the stress of constantly being used to train a predator. Then there are the great hunters who shoot the bird over the dogs head, and kill it. Impressive, huh? Imagine having your wings clipped so that you cannot fly, your only means of protection taken away, then planted where a predator is going to find you. Now imagine having this done over and over again. Sounds like a great life doesn't it? The lucky ones, unfortunately are probably the ones who get shot quickly on the first time out. At least the torture ends there.


----------



## Wrat (Jun 5, 2011)

I just may adapt that into a script for a horror movie.

A human, stuck in an area and used as practice for a killer to hunt down, knock out and stick in a too-small cage beaten, bloodied and hopeless so that they can be used for hunting practice again.

With a sci-fi slant, the killer need not be human.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Wrat said:


> *I just may adapt that into a script for a horror movie.*
> 
> A human, stuck in an area and used as practice for a killer to hunt down, knock out and stick in a too-small cage beaten, bloodied and hopeless so that they can be used for hunting practice again.
> 
> With a sci-fi slant, the killer need not be human.


It already is! I watched it a couple weeks ago......it was great! I love horror movies


----------



## Wrat (Jun 5, 2011)

Msfreebird said:


> It already is! I watched it a couple weeks ago......it was great! I love horror movies


...Oh? What's the title?

The commune I live in is a bit removed...sometimes I miss pop culture events.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Wrat said:


> ...Oh? What's the title?
> 
> The commune I live in is a bit removed...sometimes I miss pop culture events.


LOL..don't remember the name, but 2 brothers would set booby traps for unsuspecting motorists so their cars would break down (flat tires, etc), then they came along with their wrecker  They sent the drivers and occupants out into the woods, and they 'hunted' them.
OH! It was an episode on 'Criminal Minds'!!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Wrat said:


> I just may adapt that into a script for a horror movie.
> 
> A human, stuck in an area and used as practice for a killer to hunt down, knock out and stick in a too-small cage beaten, bloodied and hopeless so that they can be used for hunting practice again.
> 
> With a sci-fi slant, the killer need not be human.



Great idea! Just remember to make sure you use hunting dog trainers to play the part of the human! Wait a minute.....................did I say _HUMAN?_


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> LOL..don't remember the name, but 2 brothers would set booby traps for unsuspecting motorists so their cars would break down (flat tires, etc), then they came along with their wrecker  They sent the drivers and occupants out into the woods, and they 'hunted' them.
> OH! It was an episode on 'Criminal Minds'!!!



Yes Waynette, we've seen that one several times! LOL.


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

Folks,Im opposed to animal cruelity but comparing hunting humans to animals is ludicrous. In my lifetime I have lost both parents,2 sisters and a son. I also have lost many pet dogs and pigeons in my lifetime. Believe me that there is no comparison to losing person to a animal. Pets can be replaced.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

beatlemike said:


> Folks,Im opposed to animal cruelity but comparing hunting humans to animals is ludicrous. In my lifetime I have lost both parents,2 sisters and a son. I also have lost many pet dogs and pigeons in my lifetime. Believe me that there is no comparison to losing person to a animal. Pets can be replaced.


Shows how much you know


----------



## KO Loft (Jul 1, 2007)

The birds are doing great together. It is always nice to save a life.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

KO Loft said:


> The birds are doing great together. It is always nice to save a life.


I'm so happy that you finally got a friend for your bird, and even better when you are also saving a life. You're right!


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

Jay3, I really feel sorry for you. Its to bad you hate the human race and have so much hate in you. Your posts show it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

beatlemike said:


> Jay3, I really feel sorry for you. Its to bad you hate the human race and have so much hate in you. Your posts show it.


MIxed this up with another thread, sorry.
How you read my posts is on you. Nothing I can do about that. Cruelty is cruelty. And many people don't feel that a loved pet is so easily replaced. Losing people during ones lifetime is what happens, but that has nothing to do with this thread. And trying to compare the two is foolish.


----------



## Wrat (Jun 5, 2011)

C'mon now kids, if you don't settle down we'll have to turn this thread around and drive home.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

beatlemike said:


> Folks,Im opposed to animal cruelity but comparing hunting humans to animals is ludicrous. In my lifetime I have lost both parents,2 sisters and a son. I also have lost many pet dogs and pigeons in my lifetime. *Believe me that there is no comparison to losing person to a animal. Pets can be replaced*.



Beetlemike...that isn't the point. The point is that beings...*other than humans.*..feel pain and value their own life. Cruelty is cruelty, be it to a human or other creature.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

beatlemike said:


> Jay3, I really feel sorry for you. Its to bad you hate the human race and have so much hate in you. Your posts show it.



Come on now..this is about how she feels not about hating the human race. No need for personal insults.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

beatlemike said:


> Jay3, I really feel sorry for you. Its to bad you hate the human race and have so much hate in you. Your posts show it.


beatlemike, I was not minimizing your loss's, as the loss of a family member can be very devastating. I only meant that caring about another creature and its life was equally important to caring about people. And one really has nothing to do with the other.


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

Its not for me to judge you anyway exspecially judging someone over the internet. I had no right to say what I did. I apologize. Sometimes when I have other negative things in the back of my mind it comes out at the wrong people. Again I am sorry for the harsh words!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

beatlemike said:


> Its not for me to judge you anyway exspecially judging someone over the internet. I had no right to say what I did. I apologize. Sometimes when I have other negative things in the back of my mind it comes out at the wrong people. Again I am sorry for the harsh words!



No problem. And I'm sorry if I made you feel as though I felt that your losses did not matter. I really didn't mean that.
I just hate that animals are treated as though they don't matter at all. That's what I get frustrated with. It's just sad.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Jay and beetlemike...you two rock big time! WTG, listening to each other!!


----------



## natcire (Jun 17, 2009)

I know of a dog trainer who uses pigeons to train the retrievers. She breaks the pigeons' wings and toss them into tall grasses and then let the puppies/dog go find the bird. I have a hard time picturing how she can do that for the name of sport and dog training. 

I have never asked her where she gets her pigeons but I would bet from 'pest control' companies that get rid of pigeons because they have sold to the public that pigeons are 'flying rats.' All in the name of money. 

After living with Andi for over 2 years I can say he is rather intelligent. He also 'had' personality. He knew what he wanted and when he wanted them: food, drink and sleep. He could tell the difference between our neighbors car and our car (he'd fly to the window or to the couch closes to the front door). I called him my 'flying dog.'


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

*


natcire said:



I know of a dog trainer who uses pigeons to train the retrievers. She breaks the pigeons' wings and toss them into tall grasses and then let the puppies/dog go find the bird.

Click to expand...

*


natcire said:


> I have a hard time picturing how she can do that for the name of sport and dog training.
> 
> I have never asked her where she gets her pigeons but I would bet from 'pest control' companies that get rid of pigeons because they have sold to the public that pigeons are 'flying rats.' All in the name of money.
> 
> After living with Andi for over 2 years I can say he is rather intelligent. He also 'had' personality. He knew what he wanted and when he wanted them: food, drink and sleep. He could tell the difference between our neighbors car and our car (he'd fly to the window or to the couch closes to the front door). I called him my 'flying dog.'




Any one who can do that is devoid of a heart or a brain.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

beatlemike said:


> Jay3, I really feel sorry for you. Its to bad you hate the human race and have so much hate in you. Your posts show it.


Now, Now, Jay and I do not always agree but her passion for her birds and life is something to be respected. What I get from most of her posts is... people have choices, animals, pets do not. pets are stuck with the lot life gave them and sometime the people who's care these animals are in do not have the pet's best interest at heart. Jay feels if you are going to own a pet then you have a responsibility to care for that pet to the best of your ability. Jay also backs up her believes with the care she gives her animals and the advice she gives.

HATE is a strong word and should be used with care. We do not alway have to agree with each other on this forum but just because we do not does not mean the other person is filled with hate. Case in point, I do not agree with your post but respect your opinion and hope I have made my point without insulting you. 

God Bless,
Tony


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

beatlemike said:


> Its not for me to judge you anyway exspecially judging someone over the internet. I had no right to say what I did. I apologize. Sometimes when I have other negative things in the back of my mind it comes out at the wrong people. Again I am sorry for the harsh words!


I should read further before making comments. The hardest thing for people to admit is when they are wrong, and even harder to say, "I'm sorry." You have earned my respect and admiration. 

God Bless,
Tony


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

Beatlemike i am sorry for your loss. that must have been devastating i wish you the best


----------

